# Needing help with curtain color



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

What is on the floor -- carpet, hardwood? (Looks like
hardwood.)
What colors are in the rest of the furniture? 

More photos would help.

BTW, from what I see of your ceiling molding,
I love it.


----------



## BelindaR (Aug 29, 2013)

Two Knots said:


> What is on the floor -- carpet, hardwood? (Looks like
> hardwood.)
> What colors are in the rest of the furniture?
> 
> ...


It's a floating wood floor, but we're going to replace it with carpet. (The wood has a textured instead of smooth finish, so no matter how I clean it, it never looks shiny and I hate it. Plus it's cold in the winter.) I'm not sure the exact color of carpet we're going to go with. Also the furniture is going to be replaced as well, that's why I didn't include pictures of anything that's not staying in the long run. (I'll probably be making another thread about furniture because our living room is rectangular with two entrances on either end, making it awkward when it comes to furniture.)

Thanks about the molding; that's one thing I really liked about the house when we moved in. You can see a little of the baseboards in the picture as well.

Any help would be appreciated. I was playing with the idea of navy (dark) blue curtains, but was wondering if it wouldn't go with entertainment center because it has no blue in the surface at all? Or would it be okay after all?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I love hardwood floors and have all hardwood floors throughout
our house. I used to have all wall to wall carpet and 12 years ago
we ripped out all the carpet and refinished the floors and I love it.

I am telling you this in hopes I can change your mind about wall to
wall...if you price out the difference between wall to wall and
hardwood ( finished on site) what is the difference? Remember,
hardwood is forever, and increases the value of your house. 
If you can't do hardwood because you're on a cement slab then
a laminated floor that looks like hardwood is a good second choice.

On top of the wood you can place area rugs. We have tight nap 
wool area rugs and they wear like iron, don't stain, and don't need
constant vacuuming to look good. I have frequent visiting grand kids
and Grandpuppies and never fuss about the floors. 

I know that is not why you came here to hear this advise, so I'll
get to your question. I love your grey walls...I have a grey FP
in our family room, I recently purchased a transitional area rug
for the room, i like to change off my rugs, so ill keep it
down for awhile before i swap it, (it's one of three rugs we 
have for the room) it's kind of too transitional for me, however,
the colors are what
attracted me...It has grey, rusty red, pale orange, black, and brown. 

So, As I look at my rug and see the most attractive color to go with 
the grey is the rusty red.


----------



## BelindaR (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm all about preserving resale value, so I'll take that into consideration. I don't know what's under the floating wood floor (we're not the ones who built it and we've never taken up any of the floor). I'm pretty sure it's not cement, though. The look of it now just makes it look dirty even when it's been freshly cleaned. Maybe I'll swap out for a smoother-finished wood again.

You also have a point with the rugs: I could get several different ones with matching curtains and swap out whenever I feel like it. Obviously the same can't be done with carpet.

When you say "rusty red", do you mean like an orangish red? Or a darkish red? A picture or link would be helpful.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The reason I mentioned cement is if you don't have a basement,
you may be on a cement slab, if that's the case then you can't do hardwood,
but can do a Pergo like floor.

First you have to try and put your room together on paper, so that you
know what direction your going towards -- so that you don't make any costly mistakes. 
When I did my updated decorating, I started with the floor and rugs.

I love oriental rugs, so we first purchased the rugs ( after re-finishing
the floors) Then we re-upholstered all the chairs and LR sofa with colors
picked out from the rugs. I favor solid color chairs(or a very subtle print) for
all my chairs and sofas. I love throw pillows and again, picked colors for
my throw pillows from my rugs. 

I love change, so having solid color upholstered pieces allows me to 
change things often. 

So think about your floors carefully, as that is your biggest decision.
If you decide to go that route, you can begin to shop for a rug. 
My family room is 14' x 23' and my rug is only 8 x 10...I like a lot of the
beautiful hardwood to show...also we have a French door from the backyard
into the family room ...the traffic entering the back door through the family room 
to get to the kitchen or bathroom can be accomplished without stepping
on the rug...and when your married to a guy that loves to garden that
is important. 
So, consider your lifestyle and the layout of your furniture before buying rugs. 

So far, I like what you already have -- the wall color, the molding, the TV
unit, and the countertop color on the unit.

How big is this room and how does it open to the other rooms? 

I'll get you some pics of the colors that I'm describing; it may
not be until tomorrow though...Also, as I already said, I 
am a big fan of 100% wool,
no matter what anyone tells you, there is nothing like wool rugs, they wear like iron and 
don't show stains which is very important, especially 
when you have kids and dogs.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Ok, I found some pics on my laptop.
These colors go well with grey.
As I said, this rug is a little too transitional
for me, our other two rugs are oriental,
but the colors are wonderful with all the
brown and tan in the room.
The rusty red color is lovely, I plan on re-upholstering
a chair we have in the room -- in this color. 

Notice that there is a grey color, a blueish grey color,
a rusty red, a rusty orange, brown, black, and some cream.
If you like the colors I can show more on how it looks with
the upholstery and grey FP.


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

I agree withthis guy. These are nice colour.


----------



## BelindaR (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks, Two Knots. I was looking around a couple days ago at Lowe's and Home Depot and found some wood samples that have a gloss finish. I'm going to take your advice after all and stick with the wood flooring. The current wood flooring has a textured grain/finish to it so that even when it's been freshly cleaned, you can't tell and it drives me up the wall. A wood with a gloss finish would look gorgeous in here. I took a few samples home to compare in the lighting, with the other furniture, and the new paint and found one I like, but we're not going to be messing with flooring until the rest of the house is painted (that's this year's project)--we've been getting paint on the floors when getting all the baseboard covered, knowing it's going to be replaced anyway. Next year's project is going be dedicated to flooring and I've been toying with the idea of possibly replacing some of the carpet in the house with wood and rugs instead. With the housing market going up, this has to be a better investment in the long run.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Belinda, if you're looking at floors with a gloss finish -- is it pre-finished
engineered floors? 
I recommend regular hardwood floors finished on sight. It will stand the test
of time...Some of the engineered floors have a v groove, I think
the v is cause the edges are easily damaged. however, they attract
and hold the dust in the v groove, they also scratch easily. 
Also, I think they can only be
refinished once. Our old floors are almost 60 years old, and refinished
three times to my knowledge.
disclaimer: This is just my opinion, we are not floor experts,
we're only a couple that take DIY projects seriously.... and we do a lot of serious living in our
house, and I don't want to worry about easily scratched floors. 

Now for DIY...
The upstairs of our house was always carpeted. We removed the carpeting
about three years ago and put down our own hardwood. Bought the nailing
gun from Harbor freight for 99.00 on sale. We rented the sander and finished
them on sight. 
The floors came beautiful, all I ever do is use a dust mop every couple 
of weeks. We did it so there is no separation
between the rooms and hallway. ( no floor door saddles, I mean)


----------

